# thick white lotion cm? anyone else had?



## Lisa1

I am currently 6/7dpo and am getting thick white lotion like cm, I have never ha this before.

its not an infection no smell or itching etc. it's on my pant and when I wipe sorry i know tmi lol.

Just wondering if this could be a good sign? I had cramping and fluttery tummy on the 4+5 dpo.


----------



## BigPlans2010

I think it could be. FX! :dust:

I had this the day after ovulation (less than normal, I think) and then clear and now pretty much nothing. Think I am out this month.


----------



## Worrisome

Not sure hun, but good luck fxxxxx


----------



## Hazelnut

I have had loads of it hun, since about 10dpo. It's sometimes been pinky/browny tinged too. I have tested as i'm CD36!!! but still BFN!!! 
GL. x x x


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks guys I seen a post in frist tri about the same thing, I have just been to the loo and it's gone lol

i hate the 2ww and the smpton spotting why do we do this to ourselves:(


----------



## Lisa1

Hazelnut said:


> I have had loads of it hun, since about 10dpo. It's sometimes been pinky/browny tinged too. I have tested as i'm CD36!!! but still BFN!!!
> GL. x x x

Hey hazel how long are your cycles usually? pinky/browny tinge could also be implantation, omg how exciting:happydance:


----------



## Hazelnut

Lisa1 said:


> Hazelnut said:
> 
> 
> I have had loads of it hun, since about 10dpo. It's sometimes been pinky/browny tinged too. I have tested as i'm CD36!!! but still BFN!!!
> GL. x x x
> 
> Hey hazel how long are your cycles usually? pinky/browny tinge could also be implantation, omg how exciting:happydance:Click to expand...

Well, looking back at my diary last year, they range from 29-35 days max. So, i suppose i'm one day late, if i've got my dates right. I think i'm tested too early. It's on my first month ttc so i haven't got a clue!!! lol

I've got a pre conception appt on Tues, so i'm going to ask the doc to take some blood. x x x x


----------



## julie1987

I had this yesterday n never had it before either


----------



## Lisa1

good luck girlies heres hoping it's a :bfp: for all of us babydust and PMA


----------



## Hazelnut

Thanks hun. Good luck. x x x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm 3dpo and noticed that I have been having this today as well :shrug: never experienced it before. Fingers crossed its a good sign!


----------



## angeleyesf29

Lisa1 said:


> I am currently 6/7dpo and am getting thick white lotion like cm, I have never ha this before.
> 
> its not an infection no smell or itching etc. it's on my pant and when I wipe sorry i know tmi lol.
> 
> Just wondering if this could be a good sign? I had cramping and fluttery tummy on the 4+5 dpo.

Hi lisa, 
I have been having that also for the past few days... I am 6dpo and on my 5th month of clomid. I head is really up in the air with all these symptoms I am having because alot of them could be side effects of clomid. I am so hoping for my BFP!!!! Are you having any other symptoms?? I have been extremely bloated and gassy also... BABY DUST TO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa1

angeleyesf29 said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> I am currently 6/7dpo and am getting thick white lotion like cm, I have never ha this before.
> 
> its not an infection no smell or itching etc. it's on my pant and when I wipe sorry i know tmi lol.
> 
> Just wondering if this could be a good sign? I had cramping and fluttery tummy on the 4+5 dpo.
> 
> Hi lisa,
> I have been having that also for the past few days... I am 6dpo and on my 5th month of clomid. I head is really up in the air with all these symptoms I am having because alot of them could be side effects of clomid. I am so hoping for my BFP!!!! Are you having any other symptoms?? I have been extremely bloated and gassy also... BABY DUST TO YOU!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks angel for the babydust ive just inhaled it lol:haha:

only other symptons were 
creamy lotiony cm from3dpo till 7dpo seems to have stopped this eveniing though
fluttering and twinges behind my belly button and near my left ovary at 3dpo-6dpo
really dry mouth on 4dpo and 5dpo

what are your symptoms???


----------



## angeleyesf29

Lisa1 said:


> angeleyesf29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> I am currently 6/7dpo and am getting thick white lotion like cm, I have never ha this before.
> 
> its not an infection no smell or itching etc. it's on my pant and when I wipe sorry i know tmi lol.
> 
> Just wondering if this could be a good sign? I had cramping and fluttery tummy on the 4+5 dpo.
> 
> Hi lisa,
> I have been having that also for the past few days... I am 6dpo and on my 5th month of clomid. I head is really up in the air with all these symptoms I am having because alot of them could be side effects of clomid. I am so hoping for my BFP!!!! Are you having any other symptoms?? I have been extremely bloated and gassy also... BABY DUST TO YOU!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks angel for the babydust ive just inhaled it lol:haha:
> 
> only other symptons were
> creamy lotiony cm from3dpo till 7dpo seems to have stopped this eveniing though
> fluttering and twinges behind my belly button and near my left ovary at 3dpo-6dpo
> really dry mouth on 4dpo and 5dpo
> 
> what are your symptoms???Click to expand...

Well since I ovulated I have been extremely bloated and gassy. I have been having twinges in my ovaries, since 3dpo, my bb's are very tender. But this could all be side effects of the clomid I am on as well... Hoping not though...


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I had that before I got my BFP. Then it went to watery like I would feel like aunt flo was coming and run to the bathroom only to find clear white patches of fluid


----------



## Lisa1

oohh the plot thickens are we :bfp: or are we :bfn: guess we will find out soon, am a little bit excited:)


----------



## grrlmom

I'm on my first full cycle of ttc #3 (after an 18-year break, lol).
I'm currently, to the best of my calculations, on Day 22 of a 28-29 day cycle... and I swear I feel like I'm ovulating. Like, _right now_.
That's not possible, is it?
I hope not, because hubby's way too sick to BD today. He's got a cold & a fever.
But I've had: 
1. sore boobs for the past 5 days, but less sore today. 
2. now I'm having heavy, whitish-clear, lotion-like discharge.
3. for the past three hours or so, I've had a bad crampy feeling on the right side of my lower abdomen. It is so bad that pains are shooting down through my pelvis, hip, and thigh. The pain is also radiating to my lower back.

WTH?? 

I'm a little angry, because it was really hard on us BDing every day this month; we're not used to that, and it wore us out and made us stressed. 
We BDed for the last time on CD 20 ... with a 28 or 29 day cycle, I felt sure we'd caught ovulation day somewhere in there.
I wouldn't be ovulating this late in the month, would I?
I didn't particularly have any O symptoms mid-cycle, but I estimate that, if I'm ovulating properly, it must've happened on the 9th, 10th, or 11th.

I just don't know what this pain is that I'm now having.

*edit* did some more reading and it just occurred to me that this could be implantation cramps. YEEEE!!! 
But I kind of doubt it, I just don't feel like it happened this month, probably just AF coming early or bowels acting up.
I swear i get gas cramps sometimes that feel _exactly_ like menstrual cramps, it's sometimes impossible to tell where they're coming from.


----------



## Lisa1

Aww grrlmom

this ttc sucks at times! If u ov earlier it could be implantation :) but maybe it could be u went to o but didn't and now ur ovulating! I'm hoping u o'd earlier and it's implantation xx

fx for u sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

actually it was my :bfp: babydust and fx for smileyshazza, angeleyes and grrwlmad,
I am gonna test againg on Sunday when af is due but two lines for me today Yeah


----------



## maryalexandra

I've had this too after my period was late. I actually thought my period had started the CM was so heavy! I'm still testing negative after being a week late, but I'm hoping for a miracle! I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Fewrtility Friend had a little tit bit come up for me yesterday saying that after you have ovulated your CM will usually turn a creamy colour or to a sticky consistency. This is because after ovulation the CM becomes hostile to sperm. 

I have had this the past 5 days since ovulation, it sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## mummyzilla

hey lisa delighted for ya! Well done with the bfp!!!!!

Its given me hope as I have exact same thing at present, thing is I am no expert with cm and its confusing me. Especially as I have had the twinges you mention and now tonnes of this creamy lotion but its also a bit strechy but very thin streching (tmi) not like ewcm which I had few weeks ago. I tested bfn so far but tested on a cheapy and got the faintest line but you really had to squint! My hubby said he could see an imprint of a line but it wasnt coloured so its kind of invalid, and so I have save some fmu to test later with a frer.
I keep feeling like I am going to come on any second , and I have been quite irritable so reckon af may be around the corner, will be really disappointed this month as I put the leg work in bd ing every day! sometimes twice!!!!

Babydust for everyone else, can anyone please answer my question about this type of cm, lisa you will be a big help if you know, does creamy cm that ppl mention before bfp strech thinly?


----------



## Purple Poirot

So glad I found this thread, I am having exactly the same! Period due next Thurs (28th), I ovulated last week but not sure which day exactly, we bd&#8217;d pretty much every day, and now I&#8217;m getting a thick creamy white discharge (sorry, hate that word but only way I can describe it!!), loads more than normal, could this be a good sign?? Also have sore boobs and getting slight cramps and twinges - or am I imagining them?! My mind has gone into overdrive and it&#8217;s driving me (and my boyfriend!) crazy!

Never had a baby before so no idea what to look out for, keep reading that women are &#8216;pretty intuitive&#8217; when it comes to telling if they&#8217;re pregnant but I haven&#8217;t got a clue where to start..!

Thanks for listening and any advice much appreciated,

PP :)


----------



## bethany-wood

Mine was like that around the time AF was meant to turn up.. it's still like it now but more of it :haha:
Seriously i have LOADS of it.

I think lotiony CM and a lot of it is a pretty good sign :)

FX'd 

X


----------



## Purple Poirot

So glad to know it's not just me - there's just so much! It definitely doesn't feel normal.

I guess I just have to sit out the agonising wait until I can test ( a week from now) - fingers crossed!

x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Oh blimey I totally missed your post Lisa &#8211; Congratulations :yippee: 

Fantastic news &#8211; wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Hayz9399

I've been having this since ovulation too,my cycles range from 22-42 days,averaging at 33, i'm currently on day 37, and no AF yet, haven't done a HPT, but fingers crossed 4 all of us. I've heard lots of CM is a good sign!


----------



## xkissyx

i feel achy, drained, massive headaches, a little dizzy, irritable, windy and feels like AF will be here anyday ... i also have the creamy cm i'm hoping these are not clomid side effects and that i'm on my way for a BFP xx


----------



## Purple Poirot

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd let you know, i got my :bfp: !! So despite being yucky and messy the cm is definitely be a good sign for those of you still wondering..

PP x


----------



## sherrie123

judging by my cm i think i ovulated early so im going by my body and not my ticker, im about 5-7dpo and ive had the lotion cm since this morning. any other "symptoms" i think ive been having (usually they are in my head lol) are gassy, bloaty, really drained, slight heartburn/indegestion feeling, dizzyness, crampy sort of pains in my lower tummy and feel slightly sick today though i think the sickness has something to do with a nasty sausage roll i had for lunch cause i wouldnt be feeling sick already i dont think lol. :) babydust for everyone!


----------



## Kira21

Hi, I'm a newie. I had the same going on since this morning. I just did a test but BFN. Am due tommorow though so will test again in the morning.

Hope it's BFP for you and me!:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Kira, Welcome aboard the crazy train of TTC.... I'd hold off on testing for a few days, just see if AF comes if not then I'd test for sure... Maybe your OV date was miscalculated..... Wishing you Good Luck hun x

Wow, I'm glad I'm not the only one having that ever so lovely white creamy cm... I can't stand it... Ugg the things Women go through to get pregnant these days... lol

I hope to see alot of BFP coming soon Good Luck Ladies... :dust:


----------

